# looking for game



## eldervampire (Jun 12, 2005)

looking to get started in 3.5 with a LE Tiefling Hexblade.
lots of experience in older editions, but I've been out of the loop.
The setting doesn't matter as long as it's not Ravenloft.


----------



## Ralvitz (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey there,

Im starting a 3.5 D&D game, and you'll have to bring your character down to level 1, the setting is arctic and a little grasslands, the year in game is 1450 A.C, the game starting time is 3:11 A.M. ... anyways, if you have anymore questions, just ask me at ekoc@sbcglobal.net 

-Ralvitz


----------

